# Ausschalten als Makro?



## herethic (17. Februar 2010)

Hi,
ist es möglich das Herunterfahren des Computers einem Makro zuzuweisen?
Bei der G11


----------



## Sethosh (18. Februar 2010)

Du erstellst dir ne Verknüpfung mit folgendem Ziel: 

%windir%\system32\shutdown.exe /s /t 00

Diese Verknüpfung kannste dann per G11 ausführen. Wenn du die 00 hinter dem t änderst, dann verzögert sich das herunterfahren.


----------



## rabit (18. Februar 2010)

Oder Du lädst dir Power off runter und verknüpft eine Taste mit dem Programm.
Drück dich nicht drück mich!


----------



## herethic (18. Februar 2010)

OK Danke

Dann noch 2 Fragen:
1.Wie kann ich mit einem Makro einen Ordner öffnen?
2.Wie kann ich einzelne Tasten deaktivieren um sie nach Bedarf sofort wieder aktivieren zu können?


----------



## herethic (20. Februar 2010)

Ich habe noch 2 Fragen gestellt 

Und Danke Sethosh und rabit


----------

